# The ferret itv



## chriz1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone see the ferret on itv tonight about the lad from swansea's black Honda civic which was left with dealer swirls after a visit to Honda dealer Bridgend.
Wonder if the guy comes on here cause he seemd to know how to clean a car proper with the snow foam and 2 bucket wash method.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

It's very common. Dealerships need to stop paying the valeters the lowest wage in the place, and put some value on how customers paintwork is treated IMHO.

here's a photo I took earlier at a prestige dealership in cardiff - this is the kit used to wash £100K plus vehicles.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Ti22 said:


> It's very common. Dealerships need to stop paying the valeters the lowest wage in the place, and put some value on how customers paintwork is treated IMHO.
> 
> here's a photo I took earlier at a prestige dealership in cardiff - this is the kit used to wash £100K plus vehicles.


The problem is that a lot of people with these types of cars thing that as long as it's "clean" then thats fine :/


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

JamesCotton said:


> The problem is that a lot of people with these types of cars thing that as long as it's "clean" then thats fine :/


Allow me to rephrase that into the reality. The overwhelming majority of people with any type of car are extremely happy with their clean car and will only complain if the car hasn't been cleaned.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

S63 said:


> Allow me to rephrase that into the reality. The overwhelming majority of people with any type of car are extremely happy with their clean car and will only complain if the car hasn't been cleaned.


Been a long day, perfectly re-phrased, thankyou kind sir


----------

